# USB 3.0 nur 30 MB/s



## ja! (28. Juni 2012)

Tach Leute,

hab mir heute ne neue externe Festplatte geholt mit USB 3.0.  Mein Problem ist, dass die Übetragungsrate nur etwa 30 MB/s beträgt und nicht wie erwartet deutlich mehr. Die Platte ist am USB 3.0 Steckplatz meines AsRock 870 Extreme3 Mainboards angeschlossen, alle Treiber sind aktuell und im Bios ist USB 3.0 auch aktiviert. Wo könnte denn das Problem liegen? 

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe! 

Die Festplatte ist diese hier: http://www1.atelco.de/5400+U+min/55749/CnMemory+Core+1,5TB+USB+3.0.article?lb


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

Das kann viele Ursachen haben, entweder der USB3 Controller am Board ist lame, oder der der Festplatte oder die HDD selber, oder alles drei zusammen 

Tritt das bei allen Kopiervorgängen auf, oder nur bei vielen kleinen Dateien?

Du kannst mal einen HD Tune Screenshot hier hochladen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (28. Juni 2012)

Kann an der verbauten Platte im inneren des Festplattengehäuses liegen, schonmal aufgeschraubt und geschaut?

Wenn da ne Billigplatte mit 5200rpm drin ist, könnte das durchaus passen.


----------



## ja! (28. Juni 2012)

Da sagt ihr was.  Also: wenn ich was von der internen Festplatte auf die externe kopiere, dann sinds wie gesagt ca 30 MB/s (fängt bei 60 an, fällt dann aber schnell). Andersrum fängts bei 120 MB/s an und pendelt sich nach 8,5 GB bei 46 MB/s ein..

Hier der HD Tune Screenshot von der internen Samsung Platte:

http://666kb.com/i/c52646vk2xpdxu3vz.png

und hier von der externen:
http://666kb.com/i/c5265hst7mjn2rlm7.png


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juni 2012)

Bau die interne Gurke aus und in den Müll damit 
Die externe Platte ist schnell genug: 96 MB/s durchschnittlich ist


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

Die Werte der externen Platte sind gut 

Hier mal ein Vergleich zur (lahmen) Samsung S2 1000GB: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zur (flotten) Seagate GoFlex 3000GB: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kannst höchstens noch ein Firmware Update des USB3-Controllers des Boards versuchen: RENESAS/NEC Drivers & Firmwares


----------



## ja! (28. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst höchstens noch ein Firmware Update des USB3-Controllers des Boards versuchen: RENESAS/NEC Drivers & Firmwares



ja top, bringt immerhin 8-9 MB/s  Aber ansonsten liegts dann an der internen Platte oder was?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

Immerhin   

Ja, ich denke, dass es ansonsten v.a. an  der lahmen internen Platte liegt.


----------



## ShadowAMD (29. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Immerhin
> 
> Ja, ich denke, dass es ansonsten v.a. an  der lahmen internen Platte liegt.


 
Ich hab die Platte auch, meine ist jetzt fast 6 Jahre alt und hat als Systemplatte fungiert, mittlerweile wird sie extrem laut und langsam.

Wie alt ist denn deine Platte. 

Wenn ich etwas kopiere, hab ich auch schlechte werte, zwar nicht ganz so krass, mit 30 MBit's aber gut. 

Du könntest, mal eine RAMDisk zum testen einrichten und dann von dort auf die externe kopieren, das sollte dann mit ordentlich speed gehten, dann weißt du zu 100% das du deine interne unter die erde schicken solltest 
Dataram RAMDisk - Download - CHIP Online   <- Wenn du fragen hast gerne auch per PN an mich


----------



## ja! (29. Juni 2012)

Danke schonmal soweit, mit der Ram disc läufts dann wirklich flott  

Die Festplatte ist 4-5 Jahre alt.


----------

